# Orlik Stausee in Tschechien



## Bony (5. April 2005)

Guten Tach auch.

ich habe diese Frage schon mal im letzten Jahr gestellt und auch gute Resonanz
erhalten , wollte aber mal hören, ob es was neues gibt.
Also : Der Orlik Stausee beheimatet unter anderem auch stattliche Welse .
Aber war es uns in mehreren Anläufen nicht vergönnt, mal einen zu Haken.
Hat hierzu jemand einige Tipps oder Erfahrungsberichte . Ich bin für jede Anregung dankbar, denn im Juli starten wir unseren vierten Anlauf .

Gruß 

BoNy


----------



## Ben_koeln (10. April 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

Hi BoNy,

ich war insgesamt 4 mal am Orlik Stausee im Ort Udraz zwischen 7 und 14 Tagen jeweils. Der grösste Wels war 98cm lang. Wobei ich sagen muss, das ich noch relativ jung war und wir vornehmlich allround geangelt haben. Ungefähr die Hälfte der Zeit am Wasser haben beim schleppen verbracht.  

Bei einem Urlaub konnten wir ein enormes Welssterben beobachten. Es war im Herbst nach einem heissen Sommer ( vor ca. 8-10 Jahren). Auf einer Strecke von ca. 5km konnten wir weit mehr als 20 tote Welse sehen (nur die ab 100cm). Da wir nur eine Woche da waren, will ich gar nicht wissen wie viele Welse auf den insg. 80km verendet sind und vor allem wie häufig das schon passiert ist. Denke aber mal das sich bei den Tschechen in Sachen Umweltschutz seitdem einiges getan hat und der Bestand sich wieder erholt hat. 

Wir haben damals mit Wobblern von ca. 25-30 cm geschleppt. Das Wichtige an den Wobblern war, dass Sie richtig krach machen, also Vorder und Hinterteil ein klackendes Geräusch von sich geben. Solche Wobbler bekommt man aber auch in den örtlichen Fachgeschäften zu sehr guten Preisen. Beim schleppen pro Person nur eine Rute verwenden da die Behörden mit einer Art Kanonenboot kontrollieren. 
Ansonsten kann man auch die allseits bekannte Bojenmontage verwenden.

Hoffe das ich ein wenig helfen konnte und wünsche viel Spass und vor allem Erfolg bei der nächsten Tour. 

Gruß aus Köln

Ben


----------



## Bony (11. April 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

@ ben köln : Dankeschön . Die Sache mit den Wobblern war mal ne Anregung .
Bis jetzt haben wir es fast nur stationär versucht. 

Gruß

Bony


----------



## Swen0024 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

Hallo zusammen,

ich will im Sommer zum Orlik-Stausee.

Finde aber im Netz keine brauchbaren Infos.

Nehme alles an Infos was ihr habt.

Danke

Gruß

Swen  <°)))><


----------



## Bony (18. April 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

@swen0024 : Wann und wohin genau geht es denn am Orlik ?
Und was möchtest du denn fangen ?


Gruß

Bony


----------



## Swen0024 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

Hallo Bony,

irgendwie finde ich im Netz so gut wie keine brauchbaren Infos zum Orlik-Stausee. Ich habe schon mehrere Foren durchgesehen und finde keine Antworten auf meine Fragen. Wie du vielleicht verstehen kannst, will ich nicht auf gut Glück nach Tschechien fahren. Eine gewisse Sicherheit will ich schon haben und dazu benötige ich Infos. Ich würde gerne auf Raubfisch vom Boot aus fischen (Hecht, Zander, Waller). Natürlich werde ich es auch mal ganz gemütlich auf schöne Karpfen probieren. Aus beruflichen Gründen werde ich wohl irgendwann Anfang August hinfahren. Wohin am Orlik hab ich noch keine Ahnung, ich hoffe du kannst mir da helfen. Hast du eine Unterkunft und ein Boot schon vorher reserviert? Unterkunft macht bestimmt Sinn, aber welche?

- Bekomme ich die Angellizenz und den Angelerlaubnisschein in jeder Touristeninformation?
- Welcher Ort ist zum Angeln am Stausee am besten geeignet?
- Wo am Stausee gibt es Campingplätze?
- Wo gibt es geeignete Pensionen?
- Wo gibt es Bootsverleihe?
- Was gibt es allgemein zu beachten?
- Kosten allgemein?

Über Informationen würde ich mich freuen. DANKE

Gruß

Swen


----------



## apportier_dackel (19. April 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

Ich fahre jedes Jahr in die Tschechei zum Angeln an den Lipno Stausee und kann dir also mal allgemeine Infos zukommen lassen.

- Bekomme ich die Angellizenz und den Angelerlaubnisschein in jeder Touristeninformation?
- nicht nur dort, sondern auf jedem Campingplatz, in jedem Angelladen oder Gemeindeverwaltung

- Welcher Ort ist zum Angeln am Stausee am besten geeignet?

- Wo am Stausee gibt es Campingplätze?
es gibt bei den Tschechen im allgemeinen hunderte Campingplätze und rund um den Stausee gibt es ebenfalls viele verschiedene Campinplätze wo es immer freie Plätzchen gibt

- Wo gibt es geeignete Pensionen?
- es ist wie mit den Campingplätzen, jedes zweite Haus ist eine Pension und bietet Zimmer an
- wenn du vorher Planen möchtest, kann ich www.interchalet.de empfehlen (keine Werbung!!!) dort buche ich immer meine Ferienhäuser im voraus für wenig Geld... z.B. 6 Personen im schönen Haus direkt am Lipno Stausee mit Top Ausstattung, eigenem Boot, Fahrrädern usw für ca. 300€

- Wo gibt es Bootsverleihe?
- eigentlich auch überall wo es Touristen oder Urlauber gibt

- Was gibt es allgemein zu beachten?
- Wildcampen ist verboten, was aber bei den billigen Preisen sowieso nicht notwendig ist
- Nachtangeln ist in Tschechien nicht erlaubt (nur bis 1 Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang)

- Kosten allgemein?
Die Kosten sind immer noch lächerlich gering im Vergleich zu uns, obwohl festzustellen ist, das in den letzten Jahren die Preise angestiegen sind 

Viel Spaß dann dort!


----------



## Swen0024 (29. April 2005)

*AW: Orlik Stausee in Tschechien*

Danke @ Bonny und Apportier Dackel für die Infos.

Gruß
Swen


----------

